# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Kinderneusjes schoonmaken - Artikel

## Agnes574

Maak de neus van kleine kinderen goed vrij!

Kleine kinderen kunnen hun neus pas alleen snuiten vanaf de leeftijd van 2 of 3 jaar. Een verstopte neus kan nochtans ernstige problemen veroorzaken bij zuigelingen en jonge kinderen. Het is bijgevolg belangrijk dagelijks te zorgen voor een goede neushygiëne. Tijdens de wintermaanden is dat zelfs nog belangrijker. 

Wanneer zuigelingen of jonge kinderen verkouden zijn, hopen slijmen zich op in hun neus, vermits zij nog niet in staat zijn hun neus zelf te snuiten. Zo raakt hun neus snel verstopt, wat ernstige gevolgen kan hebben voor hun luchtwegen en hun oren. De kinderen ademen met moeite, slapen slecht, hebben weinig eetlust Zuigelingen hebben zich bovendien de reflex nog niet eigen gemaakt om door de mond te ademen. De dagelijkse neushygiëne is dus zeer belangrijk. U begint best met de neus te wassen met een fysiologische oplossing. Daarna gebruikt u een neusreiniger of neuspeer om de slijmen te verwijderen. 


De neus wassen 

Fysiologische oplossingen zijn geschikt voor zuigelingen en jonge kinderen. Die oplossingen helpen niet alleen de slijmen uit de neus te verwijderen, maar ook de korsten die veroorzaakt werden door het uitdrogen van de slijmvliezen, bijvoorbeeld wanneer de lucht droog is of wanneer er veel stof in de lucht hangt. De fysiologische oplossingen bestaan uit water en 9 gram natriumchloride (zout) per liter water. Deze concentratie benadert die van bloed en van weefselvocht en is perfect veilig voor het biologische weefsel. Er bestaan twee soorten fysiologische oplossingen:
 De isotone fysiologische oplossingen bevatten evenveel natriumchloride als de lichaamsweefsels. Daarom zijn zij ook helemaal geschikt om dagelijks de neus te wassen en te snuiten, maar ook om de ogen en de oren te wassen, alsook om kleine wonden uit te spoelen.
 De hypertone fysiologische oplossingen bevatten meer natriumchloride dan het neusweefsel zodat, door het osmoseprincipe, de neus gespoeld wordt. Kortom, een ideale oplossing voor de verstopte neuzen van zuigelingen en kleine kinderen.
Sommige merken verkopen deze producten in de vorm van ampullen voor eenmalig gebruik. Deze zijn bijgevolg volledig steriel en hygiënisch.
Neussprays op basis van steriel zeewater zijn geschikt voor kinderen vanaf 6 maanden. Zij maken het mogelijk de neus op een natuurlijke manier vrij te maken. Zij kunnen gedurende lange periodes gebruikt worden zonder gewenning te veroorzaken.


Neusreiniger om slijmen te verwijderen 
Om de slijmen uit de neus van zuigelingen en kleine kinderen te verwijderen, is het gebruik van een gewone of een elektrische neusreiniger aangewezen. Deze apparaatjes zijn gewoonlijk voorzien van een ergonomisch neusstuk dat perfect past in de neusgaten van het kind en van wegwerpopzetstukken, een pluspunt op hygiënisch gebied.


04/12/2007 
Claudine De Kock, gezondheidsjournaliste 
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

